# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  مشکل با ارتباط میکرو از طریق وای فای

## ghamgin

سلام
ببخشید نمیدونستم باید کجا بپرسم 
من 20 اتاق دارم میخواهم از طریق وای فای و اینترنت هر لحظه از دمای اونها مطلع بشم
حالا نميدونم باید چطور این پیاده کنم چه میکرو ای توصیه میکنید و چه زبان برنامه نویسی مناسبه و چه ماژول هایی لازمه و اصلا شدنی هست به چه شکل
ممنون
خواهش میکنم اساتید کمک کنند.

----------

